# rummynose turning white from tail to front



## Boomer

I have rummynose tetras...I have had them before and know the sensitivity of these guys so I was expecting a drop off!

However, I had not experienced this part. I have two RN that are turning solid white starting from the base of the tail for about 1/2 - 1 cm in length. They are not swimming with the pac but are still swimming and eating. They are not fuzzy and do not have any visible "attachments" to them. This seems to be on the scales or on the inside of the fish, rather than something that is growing on the fish.

Any ideas?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Sounds like an internal parasite. I don't know much about them, but maybe some one can offer some help in it's treatment...
You should separate them into another tank. Is their scales poping out? If it is, it might be dropsy.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo

Can you get a photo up?


----------



## Boomer

Nope! they both were dead the next morning. I haven't seen it yet in any of the others, so let's hope it was an isolated incident.


----------



## Ciddian

I am so sorry... it does sound like Neon tetra disease. I would google it for some pics and see if it matches.

I lost a whole batch of mine too it. They all slowly dropped off from it. Unfortunatly you cant cure the damn stuff. 

I went with cardinals this time around because they aren't supposed to get that disease... With crossed fingers i still have all of the cardinals that i bought. Awesome fish if you dont have much luck with the normal neons.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

That's not true, I've lost 4 cardinals to tetra disease.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian

Hmmm... well i have had good luck with mine... Didnt bomb the tank. So.. who knows.

Whatever the hell is true i hope the fish stay healthy and happy


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Re-reading my post. That comes out rather rude. Hope you don't mind.
In my opinion, Cardinals are much nicer and will grow bigger than neons. They are unfortunately more sensitive than neons, although I am begining to have doubts about this now.
But if they are healthy, then you must be doing a good job.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## JamesG

I recently lost a glowlight tetra to the same ailment. I personally am not worried about this spreading to other tetras in the tank as everyone else is healthy despite being quite old for fish of their size. I am not quite sure of their life expectancy but what I observed in my tetra seemed more like a normally benign bacteria compromising an already aged fish than an invasive pathogen. 

Just my two cents.
Hope the rest of your tetras are still well.


----------

